# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Unknown names of people in my dreams... thoughts?

## orionvega

In the last 4 months I have had some very vivid dreams. Apon waking, during two of these vivid dream occurences I've recalled 2 names of people that I have never met nor have ever heard of before in my life. Somehow I know they exsist or have exsisted. So I googled them. 

Georgia Means
Ida Abrams

Strange.... Ida came up a few times but Georgia had one legitimate entry on a family tree.

Any thoughts about these occurences? Apon waking I was very adamant about remembering and repeating these names....

----------


## Burns

Do either of those names mean anything to you? If not, you may have heard them sometime during the day and incorporated them into your dream. Maybe you will learn the meaning of these names in the future since you were so intent on remembering them after waking up. Or maybe it was just one of those freak dream things that happen for no apparent reason. I've had dreams with people I don't know, and a couple of names I didn't recognize. Sorry I can't give you a satisfactory answer, but since no one has answered you yet, I felt obligated to throw you something! Good luck.   :smiley:

----------


## orionvega

Neither of the names mean anything to me, really. I'm sure I could come up with something if I really stretched it. Apon waking, I KNEW these names were somehow significant and that I should remember them, not just as names but as they really exist. In this particular dream, I myself, was a convict in prison. A large long haired, and greying man, a pirate type. It was one of the first occurences where I was actually able to document my appearance in such detail. In "real life" I am not a pirate type, nor even a man. In the dream, as this convict, I knew Georgia Means. 

   It's very strange to me, but has had some huge significance in my dream life, I don't think I'll ever forget it.

Thanks for the reply....

----------


## Ubik

I had quite a strange dream where the film director Richard Linklater told me to check out a new band he'd heard. They were called 'The New People' he told me I'd really like them. weird   ::shock::

----------


## orionvega

The New People was a very very short lived ABC television series which aired from September 22, 1969 to January 12, 1970 and almost nobody remembers. The New People was an Aaron Spelling production about a *band* of young college students who, on their way home from a goodwill tour to South East Asia, crashed on a deserted South Pacific island named Bomao.


weird...

----------

